# GroupBuy: Downing Atlanta Supercharger (DASC)



## E36BMW318ti (Sep 15, 2006)

Im starting a group buy for a supercharger kit from DASC. The kit fits all M42 and M44 engines. Mainly made for 318i, 318is, 318ti, 1.9L Z3. Please only really interested people with cash in hand. Follow this link for all the/more information
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=598856

Now, either send me an email with the information at [email protected] or give me a pm on Bimmerforums - 96bimmer318ti

For more info on the kit, read this link http://www.downingatlanta.com/da_sup...s_info_new.htm


----------



## E36BMW318ti (Sep 15, 2006)

More Power, anyone?


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

i like turbo's more than supercharger on 4 bangers and rotory engines sorry


----------



## E36BMW318ti (Sep 15, 2006)

i dont care for your opinion rather if your joining the group buy

3 more people and we get a succesful GB.


----------



## E36BMW318ti (Sep 15, 2006)

1.) 1996BMW318ti (318ti.org)
2.) Bobp (bimmer forums)
3.) DWL2013 (318ti.org)

Just 2 more people.


----------



## E36BMW318ti (Sep 15, 2006)

1.) 1996BMW318ti (318ti.org)
2.) Bobp (bimmer forums)
3.) DWL2013 (318ti.org)
4.) ZX12R (318ti.org)

ONE MORE PERSON!!!!


----------



## E36BMW318ti (Sep 15, 2006)

Closed.


----------

